
Show HN: I built an AI app to extract tables from images over API - udayrddy
https://www.extracttable.com/
======
udayrddy
Behind scenes involves in 1\. OCR - to detect characters 2\. use location
bindings of the words as input to an AI model which spits out table cell ids
that contribute to form a table structure

~~~
akshowhini
\- Decent UI \- conveyed the purpose from the site

However, a trail/demo page to test out an image from UI would be much helpful
than expecting people to try out with the code.

~~~
udayrddy
I agree, this was inline with the next improvements. As this looks like a
priority, you should be seeing this in a day.

~~~
udayrddy
As stated, demo is live now.

